# My little collection......



## VT-Metal-VT (Feb 7, 2006)

what do you think??


----------



## AshA4 (Feb 7, 2006)

Good start!


----------



## CroMAGnet (Feb 7, 2006)

great start! You guys are missing the tiny ones. CR2 based or Ncell.

Like Jil, or RAW or Peak Shasta or KI or hey... no Arc's.... but I do see that $10 Target incan in there  Lot's a lumens and usable with the new 3.0v RCR123 batteries 

Great start :twothumbs

Hey! I have yet to own a Surefire


----------



## offroadcmpr (Feb 12, 2006)

ashA4: I noticed that lots of your lights are still in the packaging, why is that?


----------



## AshA4 (Feb 12, 2006)

I have a bad habit of purchasing multiples of the same lights. More times than not and what will most likely happen is those still in packages will be given to family and friends. I like to try out lights first than spread the love to those whom I think would enjoy them. For example I have a LEDBeam but I ended up purchasing 6 total. Out of all the lights pictured I have given away half as many to friends and family.


----------

